

How Al Gore Got Romney-Level Rich - cwan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2013-05-06/gore-is-romney-rich-with-200-million-after-bush-defeat.html

======
Eva_Peron
Hunting Man-Bear-Pig is a profitable venture. Who knew!

------
jgeorge
"Romney rich"? Seriously?

